# Encounter with the Game Warden



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

1st time in 29 years I've encountered a game garden while hunting happened last week. My dad and I have about 2,000 acres in Alabama...about 10 miles southeast of Evergreen to be exact. Up in my climber I heard trucks riding our roads all afternoon. Saw only one doe so I got down early and was pissed thinking we had a poacher. Went to catch them and came upon the man (Game Warden).

1st Question: "Can I see your hunting licence." Promptly brought out my lifetime card. 

2nd Question:"Where's your hunters orange." I WAS wearinga huntersorangebeannie(toobogan, whatever you call it), then switched to my AU hat when I got to the truckcause its been freakin' hot as hell...too hot to wear a beannie. Went over and showed him the orange and explained why I had taken it off. No problem there.

3rd question: "Show me your harvest record form"...and he sounded serious! Thats the new law in AL this year for those that don't know about it. Gladly I popped that out as well, I had one stashed in the truck, but I haven't been keeping it on at all times when hunting though. 

4th Comment: "I have been checking your feeding troughs all afternoon, and they are all empty. But, it looks like there's been some corn in them lately...what's the deal." We have feeding troughs on all food plots, and we stopped putting corn in them 2 weeks before the season started. Theres still some husk and trash from the corn in there, but no corn. He understoodand then seemed pleased with everything. We talked a while, then he went on his way.

I just wanted to post this to remind everyone about what you need to keep with you while hunting. Trying to help out, keep someone from getting a ticket.Things you'll definitely get asked foras stated above: licence, orange, harvest form (if in AL), and keep your corn deep in the woods or not at all. 

Actually I'm glad he was out there doing his job, enforcing the new law, and keeping the poachers off my land.Glad I had the encounter! Ya'll please be safe out there...WEAR YOUR SAFETY BELTS...and by all means have fun!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Good post and good INFO thanks


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

good post and great info, but i would be pissed him riding my roads near my stands, spookin things, but thats just me


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess he's allowed on your land like that?? I dont know the laws but I would'nt want him on my land if I owned it..


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't think they could just come on your land like that. Do you have a gate at the entrance that you keep padlocked or are parts of it just open?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Not completely sure about Ar, let alone about Bama, but game and fish in Ar is able to come onto any land. Private or public. In the case of gates, they cannot destroy them and pass through posted landwithout probable cause just like a policeman (example, is it illegal to drive down your driveway?). 

The same state laws apply that apply to all land statewide. However WMA laws do not apply. Example: Without a DMAP program you cannot kill deer in certain areas. With a Deer Management assistance program, you can kill all deer that outnumber your lands ability to sustain the herd and sometimes the time of year does not matter niether does sex or antler restictions. Either way I am glad they are out there trying to catch folks that are not playing by the rules, as well as making sure the herd is strong and healthy. I had a very rare run in with Game and Fish just before the opening of modern gun. The officer heard shooting on the public land that I hunt. My best friend and I were sighting in his rifle (he has not hunted in many years). I was worried about the fact that it was pushing shooting hours, but then he reminded me that it is illegal to have a loaded magazine on a WMA prior to the opening of gun. FYI, the same law applies to having a loaded gun before legal shooting hours.He was very, very cool and said "I think somewhere in that book back there, there is arule about loaded magazine's on WMA's before the opening of the season" He was extremely cool and did his job exactly like I hope I would have done mine. So to that officer and all those just like him. Keep the balance between the obvious and the wrong. 

BTW, good on you for this post. Most folks would have been put out.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Woody, there's another reason to keep the gate locked.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

David, locked gate or not, they still have the authority to walk your land in Alabama. Like it or not, personally I like it. They spook game occasionally, but if they catch a poacher it is WELL worth any "inconvenience " you have.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i might be wrong but, i think if you are leasing the property from the paper company. you have to submit to random acts of harassment. just kidding, i love law enforcement and law enforcement loves me. i must look like an outlaw because every time i see a GW they give me a hard time. like running the serial numbers on my gun, go thru my all my belongings. 

currently i have a problem with people trespassing on our property. hunting with rifles not even 300 yards from my house. the fwc will not do $h!t. first i did not have correct signage then i did't have my address and phone on the signs. they have been useless. now i call escambia county SD report a trespasser with a firearm, they even come with the lights on!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha come with the lights on that's funny... shoot at em.. your protecting your property and persons.. lol


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually, there was four of them out there that day. 2 trucks, 4 Game Wardens (GW). They said they were making their rounds in our part of the county and it was our time to get checked. When I came across the first GW, he started with all the questions, then 2 more drove up in a truck. Then, 1 GW came walking out of the woods like a ghost. He was being real sneaky. Guess he had been walking around all afternoon.

From what I understand, they have the authority to come on your land locked gate or not. We have 2,000 acres, 7 ways to get inside. Locked gates on all roads but 1. I guess they found that 1 road, got in and just started riding around checking every food plot they came across. I think they got in and couldn't figure out how to get back out...thats why I heard them riding the roads all afternoon. I was pissed with them riding the roads during prime hunting hours, but they were doing their job...what could I say.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post and the information on having the AL harvest record on you...I have been keeping mine in the truck.

I don't mind the wardens coming on our land....we've had problems with trespassing, stealing, ect. and I welcome them. The first thing I did after getting the land was call the local game warden and introduce myself and told him we would be glad to see him coming around....he's a good guy doing his job and I'm glad he's out there. I've found if you make the first move with them and let them know you're following the rules and welcome being checked, they aren't as tough acting when you encounter them in the woods.

Haven't been asked for the harvest record yet and haven't really thought about it since I haven't taken a buck this year so thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *REELGOOD (12/14/2007)*Thanks for the post and the information on having the AL harvest record on you...I have been keeping mine in the truck.
> 
> I don't mind the wardens coming on our land....we've had problems with trespassing, stealing, ect. and I welcome them. The first thing I did after getting the land was call the local game warden and introduce myself and told him we would be glad to see him coming around....he's a good guy doing his job and I'm glad he's out there. I've found if you make the first move with them and let them know you're following the rules and welcome being checked, they aren't as tough acting when you encounter them in the woods.
> 
> Haven't been asked for the harvest record yet and haven't really thought about it since I haven't taken a buck this year so thanks again for the heads up.


Yeah, I'm glad he (they) came out and checked us. We have nothing to hide on our land. I appraciate them doing their job, keeping poachers out, and enforcing the new law. 

My only complaint was the timing of their visit and riding up and down our roads all afternoon during prime hunting hours. I told them to come back during daylight and I'll be glad to show them around, again we have nothing to hide.

As far as the harvest form, he was very stern about me keeping that with me while hunting, not stashed in the truck. He let me get away with having it folded up in the consol, but he wanted it on me. Not agreeing or dis agreeing, just telling anyone what the man said!

All in all they were nice (since they found no corn in my troughs). I welcome them back!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *James Fink (12/14/2007)*David, locked gate or not, they still have the authority to walk your land in Alabama. Like it or not, personally I like it. They spook game occasionally, but if they catch a poacher it is WELL worth any "inconvenience " you have.


Believe it or not James I don't have a problem with law enforcement and I am familiar with game laws.

We had a few times at Woody's place that either we were locked in or another party was locked out and Woody would have to drive down to the gate to open it. Woody has pretty good neighbors and when they see his gate open, they close it and lock it. It was kind of a private joke. Obviously not set up too good though.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I almost shot a GW sneaking around in the woods like that! My God, I think I would still be in jail as we speak for that! I was young! 

He scared the ba-jesus out of me. I scared him too. He was shaking while he was talking to me. I think both of us learned something that day.

Didthe GWhave any orange on?


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (12/14/2007)*I almost shot a GW sneaking around in the woods like that! My God, I think I would still be in jail as we speak for that! I was young!
> 
> He scared the ba-jesus out of me. I scared him too. He was shaking while he was talking to me. I think both of us learned something that day.
> 
> Didthe GWhave any orange on?


Nope, No orange on the sneaky GW. I thought about that too. He is the one needing orange...sneaking around in the woods close to dark.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats what I thought! He's going to get shot!! Thats what the GW said when we parted ways.

I should of had my orange on. I said Yep! Felt like saying, I'm going to have to give you a ticket sir.


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never huntedsoi am curious. Why cant you have corn in your plots?


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *tyminer (12/14/2007)*Why cant you have corn in your plots?


I plead the 5th. Somebody else take this one...I just got checked by the GW. (Just kidding)


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Glad to see that they were checking. They protect us and the game from outlaw hunters.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tyminer (12/14/2007)*I've never huntedsoi am curious. Why cant you have corn in your plots?


in alabama you are not allowed to hunt over bait. you can feed thru-out the year, but you must stop 2 weeks prior to hunting the area. in florida we can hunt over bait, but it has to be an established feeding station (must be fed for 6 months prior).


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I welcome GW's checking property. To many poachers and they are to hard to catch otherwise.

One interesting note, Florida GW's are not allowed to question you out of uniform (unless recently changed). They had an out of uniform officer try to arrest someone a few years back and he got shot. Don't know all the details, but if you don't have a uniform on in the woods where poachers and others are, and you tried to use force against me, I'm not for sure I would peacefully submit. And I think that's a legimate line of thinking.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (12/14/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *James Fink (12/14/2007)*David, locked gate or not, they still have the authority to walk your land in Alabama. Like it or not, personally I like it. They spook game occasionally, but if they catch a poacher it is WELL worth any "inconvenience " you have.
> ...


I gotcha! I was thinking, "he didn't quite seem like that when I met him???":doh But, I gotcha now.


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks for filling me in whipper snapper


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that it some what defeats the purpose of sneaking in on someone, but they should definitely wear orange. I almost raised my gun on a land manager biologist when I was a kid. He wandered off some other land onto ours and it spooked me to death. Didn't know who he was. Figured it out later by remembering the long antenna he was wearing.(2 way radio)



Just a warning for those of you hunting near Camden. The GWs are out there. Got checked last weekend for the first time in my 24 years of hunting. I actually met 2 that evening. One said that they usually don't come on your land unless they have a suspicion that you are illegal. They can come on your land at any time though.

He said they are very active in that area this year.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (12/14/2007)*Actually, there was four of them out there that day. 2 trucks, 4 Game Wardens (GW). They said they were making their rounds in our part of the county and it was our time to get checked. When I came across the first GW, he started with all the questions, then 2 more drove up in a truck. Then, 1 GW came walking out of the woods like a ghost. He was being real sneaky. Guess he had been walking around all afternoon.
> 
> From what I understand, they have the authority to come on your land locked gate or not. We have 2,000 acres, 7 ways to get inside. Locked gates on all roads but 1. I guess they found that 1 road, got in and just started riding around checking every food plot they came across. I think they got in and couldn't figure out how to get back out...thats why I heard them riding the roads all afternoon. I was pissed with them riding the roads during prime hunting hours, but they were doing their job...what could I say.






I am suprised there were that many GW's. We had a problem last year with our neighbors corning real bad, and when the game wardens busted them, they also check us for liscense, orange ect and stated they were the only two that worked 3 counties. Monroe, Wilcox, and I think Conecha (parden the spelling on that one). But I am glad to see them doing their job and working hard


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (12/16/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *HeartofDixie (12/14/2007)*Actually, there was four of them out there that day. 2 trucks, 4 Game Wardens (GW). They said they were making their rounds in our part of the county and it was our time to get checked. When I came across the first GW, he started with all the questions, then 2 more drove up in a truck. Then, 1 GW came walking out of the woods like a ghost. He was being real sneaky. Guess he had been walking around all afternoon.
> ...


Yeah, there was 4 of them total out there. Ganging up on us I guess...Only me and my dad on 2,000 acres, guess we're bad news bears. Said they were just making the rounds in that part of the conuty. 

Just wished their timing was better...they were riding the raods back and forth during prime hunting time and one of them walking around.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *AUradar (12/15/2007)*I welcome GW's checking property. To many poachers and they are to hard to catch otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> One interesting note, Florida GW's are not allowed to question you out of uniform (unless recently changed). They had an out of uniform officer try to arrest someone a few years back and he got shot. Don't know all the details, but if you don't have a uniform on in the woods where poachers and others are, and you tried to use force against me, I'm not for sure I would peacefully submit. And I think that's a legimate line of thinking.




Not trying to pick a fight, but you might want to be careful with that line of thought. If you are suspected of violations and one of the officers from the investigations dept. comes out, guess what, yep they are not in "uniform". The investigators are plane clothed, on duty, in unmarked vehicle, LEO's.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

hey dixie, you wouldn't have had any neighbors that would haved called on you for anything? for that many game wardens to be on you so thick, seems like they were really looking for something. i would be setting up the area to see if they are coming back while your not there. sometimes neighbors get jealous if they here shots coming from near-by property. especially if they haven't been seeing much. hence "he must be corning, i'm callin' the law"!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (12/17/2007)*hey dixie, you wouldn't have had any neighbors that would haved called on you for anything? for that many game wardens to be on you so thick, seems like they were really looking for something. i would be setting up the area to see if they are coming back while your not there. sometimes neighbors get jealous if they here shots coming from near-by property. especially if they haven't been seeing much. hence "he must be corning, i'm callin' the law"!


We're good friends with the surrounding land owners. So I wouldn't think they called. And the only shots fired at my place this year happened this past weekend...mom got a 10pt and dad took a doe. I took 4 does during bow season. The GWs came 2 weeks ago. 

We feed corn/soy beans/some nutrient pellets pretty much year round, as do all our neighbors. But we stop feeding during the season. Guess they were checking to see if we really stopped feeding...and we did!


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the rational behind being required to have a harvest record on you. I have not seen that anywhere in the regulations. Heck, as long as you have a piece of paper on you I guess you could claim that as a harvest record, right??


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jamesm1976 (12/17/2007)*What is the rational behind being required to have a harvest record on you. I have not seen that anywhere in the regulations. Heck, as long as you have a piece of paper on you I guess you could claim that as a harvest record, right??


This is the 1st year of a new hunting law in Alabama. 3 bucks per year per person (3rd buck has to have 4pt on 1 side). Must update and use this harvest form (see link below) if a lifetime licence holder, and a harvest form is provided on your licence if you purchase a licence yearly.

Here a link to description about the new law and sample harvest form. And believe me, you will be asked for it the GW checks you...so you might want to print this out to be on the safe side.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/hunting/season-limits/Antlered%20Buck%20and%20Turkey%20Harvest%20Record.pdf


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm familiar with the law, and keep a record in my truck, one in our Rhino, and 10 in our house, so I'm covered there, but I do not keep one on my person. This is because I read this on the Alabama game and fish site-<P align=left>A mandatory hunter harvest record is in effect this season. It is illegal for a hunter to field dress or move<P align=left>an antlered buck or turkey before dating a hunter harvest record. (see example below) this record will<P align=left>be provided on all licenses.<P align=left>I got that at this address- http://www.outdoorsalabama.com/hunting/season-limits/Antlered%20Buck%20and%20Turkey%20Harvest%20Record.pdf<P align=left><P align=left>So, as far as I can tell, as long as I don't have a dead buck with me, I don't need to have my harvest record on me.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jamesm1976 (12/17/2007)*I'm familiar with the law, and keep a record in my truck, one in our Rhino, and 10 in our house, so I'm covered there, but I do not keep one on my person. This is because I read this on the Alabama game and fish site-<P align=left>A mandatory hunter harvest record is in effect this season. It is illegal for a hunter to field dress or move<P align=left>an antlered buck or turkey before dating a hunter harvest record. (see example below) this record will<P align=left>be provided on all licenses.<P align=left>I got that at this address- http://www.outdoorsalabama.com/hunting/season-limits/Antlered%20Buck%20and%20Turkey%20Harvest%20Record.pdf<P align=left><P align=left>So, as far as I can tell, as long as I don't have a dead buck with me, I don't need to have my harvest record on me.


I don't know the specific of having it on you or not, but reading the text on the form, it sound like you can have in your truck, just don't move the deer without filling it out first.

Mr. GW definitely asked me "Where's your harvest record." I went and fished it out of the center consolof the truck. He said he would have liked to see me carring it on as oppose to in the truck. BUT, since I even had a form at all, he was pleased with that and let me slide with just having one.

As I said before, I'm not agreeing or disagree, just telling you all what he said.


----------



## aloutfitter (Feb 8, 2008)

i am curious about something

why didnt you inform the game warden a harvest form does not have to be shown they are needed only if a buck has been harvested and with a lifetime you can write info on a blank piece of paper 

he sounds like an asshole a barney why did you tolerate his invasion of your property and respond to questions he was totally out of line in asking this fuels other game wardens with similar attitudes to continue to harrass they need to be weeded out


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

u think that was bad?

In IL, Ive had game wardens walk to mytreestand knowing I was ona short 3 day hunt just to conduct a license check..I dont agree with it,if I pay for something like a hunt or lease and Ive operated within the law then I expect the Game Wardens to respect that and approach me after the hunt or at the truck or in the middle of the day etc..

<U>Game Warden checks should be conducted in a manner that affects the huntin the least manner while also ensuring state laws are adhered to..</U>my two cents..

-Steele, Hunt IL


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

> *aloutfitter (2/7/2008)*i am curious about something
> 
> ........ why did you tolerate his invasion of your property and respond to questions he was totally out of line in asking this fuels other game wardens with similar attitudes to continue to harrass they need to be weeded out


If it happened to me, I would do it for two reasons: First is out of courtesy b/c I can appreciate what they are doing and if it helps to keep people honost and the trespassers out, more power to them.

Secondly it is the law. Like it or not, they can ask you any questions they want and they can go where they want. If you don't want to answer the questions, then don't. But, depending on if he really wants to be a prick, then be ready for a ride downtown to answer them with your attorney.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *aloutfitter (2/7/2008)*i am curious about something
> 
> why didnt you inform the game warden a harvest form does not have to be shown they are needed only if a buck has been harvested and with a lifetime you can write info on a blank piece of paper
> 
> he sounds like an asshole a barney why did you tolerate his invasion of your property and respond to questions he was totally out of line in asking this fuels other game wardens with similar attitudes to continue to harrass they need to be weeded out


<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">First, I generally think itsNOT a good idea to start popping-off and raising hell to law enforcement officers. Maybe you and I are different, but that never seems to help the situation. Especially when I think they were just doing their job...bad timing for my hunt, but doing their job. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*"why didnt you inform the game warden a harvest form does not have to be shown"*_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">As you probably know, this is the first year of this new law. GW's everywhere are doing all they can to enforce and promote the new law (I'm 100% for it, by the way). Arguing whether or not I need to havethe form with me at all times and other details is not the job of us hunters. Just keep one with you...in the trunk, in your pocket, in whatever you carry into the woods with you(backpack, fanny pack, etc). Now the whole problem is solved...you're hunting within the law. Instead you seems to want to argue the details and not carry around a piece of paper. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*"he sounds like an asshole"*_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Actually after the standard questions, he was very nice. We started shootin' the bull about hunting and deer and whatever else. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*"why did you tolerate his invasion of your property"*_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Like it or not buddy, they are the LAW. Well, the law enforcement. They have every right to come onto my (or anybody else) property at anytime. Again, their timing sucked for my hunt, and we (dad & I)told them that. They respond by saying they were sorry for the inconvinence, but it was our time to get checked out. This was not an 'invasion'. They were checking to see if we were illegally corning deer in our plots, checking license, checking hunters orange. Thats their job...not an invasion.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*"why did you tolerate and respond to questions he was totally out of line in asking"*_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">WHAT?!? Law enforcement asking to see my license is out-of-line? Law enforcement asking to see some hunters orange is out-of-line? You got a warped line of thinking. Thats their job...those are the questions they're suppose to ask! <o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Sir, I welcome the GW on my land, and I told them that. We have nothing to hide and we support the new law...Actually more strict on my place...mature bucks only. Their timing of their visit was bad, thats all I had a problem with. But if they are keeping poachers off my land and keeping Mr. 'If Its Brown Its Down' from shooting 3 spikes, 5 4pts, & 3 6pts a season, then they can come check us out every year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (2/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *aloutfitter (2/7/2008)*i am curious about something
> ...




*Dixie, I'm glad you replied to this....aloutfitter did not think before posting his "1st" post:banghead I hope you (aloutfitter) don't have that attitude when 1 stops you or any other type of law enforcement officer comes in contact w/ you:doh Oh well, Dixie you did right and 98% of the folks on here would agree w/ ya!:letsdrink*


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Dixie, Was it Steve Lawson that you talked to? Heard he finally got some help this year with a new G.W. He has been by himself for about 2 years now since Tommy retired and Conecuh county is big. I only saw him twice this year and we just waved as he went by in his truck. He has not been on our club that we know of since last year and that was just 1 day. He seems to be alright and is just doing his job.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *cobiaphil (2/11/2008)*Hey Dixie, Was it Steve Lawson that you talked to? Heard he finally got some help this year with a new G.W. He has been by himself for about 2 years now since Tommy retired and Conecuh county is big.


<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Yep! Steve L. was one of them out there. Like I said before, there was 4 of them total. A couple of them were definitely from another part of the state, bacause they were talking about our deer quality compared to other parts of the state. Yeah, Steve L.has got his hands full w/ Conecuh Co.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the time I think you can count on GW's knowing the rules and regulations for the area they are in. I did, however, have a run in with a game warden over 2 years when I received a ticket for catching specks from the land on blackwater. I was a little confused and explained that I didnt think I had to have a saltwater license if catching a saltwater species by land. The GW told me that was wrong and continued to write and give me the ticket. Approximately 3 days later I received a a direct call from the GW and was in informed that I didn't need to pay that fine and I could disregard the ticket. There in fact is no requirement to have a saltwater license when catching saltwater species from land. Even if you are in brackish water.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I ran into the Game warden yesterday at my hnting lease up in holmes county. He checked my license and wanted me to take a picture with the other officer with him he was from New Brunswick Canada he's here on some kind of exchange program.But it went pretty well.


----------

